# Tardis colour and smell???



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have just received a litre of tardis from a EBay shop called ace valeting products, I'm now a bit worried as it look and smells just like petrol!!! 
I have used it before but was given to me from a friend who decanted it from a genuine tin, this was clear in appearance and smelt like a heavy solvent, has it changed or have I been done up like a kipper?
Gonz.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Tardis most certainly should be clear and have a solvent type smell.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Clear and stink like petrol, the cloth i use to apply it is hung up in the shed away from living creatures


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Clear thin and very strong solvent smell.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

It's definitely not clear in colour it's more like wee.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm no chemist but you could try putting a few drops in an old jam jar of water. If it's petrol it will sit on top in the rainbow patterns that I'm sure we've all seen at gas stations.

Tardis, I've read has emulsifiers to help it break down with water so will go milky.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Never trust autosmart sellers on eBay tbh


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I'm no chemist but you could try putting a few drops in an old jam jar of water. If it's petrol it will sit on top in the rainbow patterns that I'm sure we've all seen at gas stations.
> 
> Tardis, I've read has emulsifiers to help it break down with water so will go milky.


Cool will try now.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Kimo73 said:


> Never trust autosmart sellers on eBay tbh


I know, I should no better!
Gonz.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as above, prime example of not buying off ebay - the seller is breaking the law if nothing else..
i would dispose of it and buy from an AS rep or one of the DW traders. 5L is about £18 from a rep so way cheaper than ebay


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> as above, prime example of not buying off ebay - the seller is breaking the law if nothing else..
> i would dispose of it and buy from an AS rep or one of the DW traders. 5L is about £18 from a rep so way cheaper than ebay


Yeah I know, looks like it's going down the drain. I will ask a few choice questions to the seller tho!!!
Some of the things I have received through the post would make you cringe. Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Try it before you bin it, be interested to know what they say! And make sure they get negative feedback.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Yeah I know, looks like it's going down the drain. I will ask a few choice questions to the seller tho!!!
> Some of the things I have received through the post would make you cringe. Lol.
> Gonz.


What was the company called you bought it from .....just seen sorry


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Doesn't look very clear does it?


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

That definitely isn't tardis.


----------



## MattDoleman (May 8, 2011)

Jesus christ  Yeah that is not Tardis hahah!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

SystemClenz said:


> Try it before you bin it, be interested to know what they say! And make sure they get negative feedback.


I won't be trying it, tbh even if it worked really well I'm not happy. Don't like being miss sold.
What's the score with feedback? If I do leave negative feedback will they not do the same for me and try and make it look like I'm at fault?
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

MattDoleman said:


> Jesus christ  Yeah that is not Tardis hahah!


Don't laugh I feel really stupid now. Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought from the same place but mine is clear, ive just tried the water test and it kind of sits on the top but its clear. it does stink of petrol though.

I`ve used this on my car.......


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

He's peed in that mate !


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The company does sell something the same colour as that but its highline silicone tyre dressing

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271158481567?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Could be a mix up, otherwise I think you have been done. The ebay pics looks like it could be Tardis..
Tardis clear with a smell between white spirits and turps..

AS often buy from these ebay sellers, something like 60-80% is duff stuff..
I'm sure someone local to you would give you a little bit, some kind folk on here ..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> The company does sell something the same colour as that but its highline silicone tyre dressing
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271158481567?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Yep, smells of oranges from memory


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2012)

Blimey, I'd be nervous about putting that in the mower!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

:lol: same seller I bought Highstyle off.... I wondered what everyone was raving about, it was sh!te. 

Add me to that list then


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I won't be trying it, tbh even if it worked really well I'm not happy. Don't like being miss sold.
> What's the score with feedback? If I do leave negative feedback will they not do the same for me and try and make it look like I'm at fault?
> Gonz.


Sellers can't leave negative feedback mate

They'll probably email pleading for you to change it to positive if you get a full refund or something tbh


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've bought tardis from Ace Valeting Supplies and it did'nt look like that,was definitely what they said it was. Also had G101 which was fine too. I know what everybody says about buying AS stuff on Ebay but I rang my local rep and he refused to deal with me and 2 other guys I work with because we are'nt a registered business?
Mike


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

bradleymarky said:


> I bought from the same place but mine is clear, ive just tried the water test and it kind of sits on the top but its clear. it does stink of petrol though.
> 
> I`ve used this on my car.......


I don't think it should sit on top, as someone mentioned it should go like milky when mixed with water as I tried diluting it one.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

if it was under £1.20 a litre get me a address, im off to fill my car up!

Should look like this....


mixed with water......


If you are ever in the Heathrow area i have a litre spare you can have.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> What was the company called you bought it from .....just seen sorry


Just to get this clear the name of the Ebay shop is "ace-valeting-products. 
Gonz.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> I won't be trying it, tbh even if it worked really well I'm not happy. Don't like being miss sold.
> What's the score with feedback? If I do leave negative feedback will they not do the same for me and try and make it look like I'm at fault?
> Gonz.


A similar thing happened to me last week with a ebay seller on some Black Nitrile Gloves. I ordered and paid for a particular brand then a different brand turned up. Checking on the items they sold suprise suprise the brand they sent me was £2.00 cheaper. Not the money in particular that bothered me more the principal! What i suggest you do is what i did - open a case with ebay. That way the seller has to respond within a certain time scale. If it doesn't get resolved they get a negative marker with ebay. In my case the seller claimed they had sent the wrong brand by mistake. Fair enough these things happen so in the end i kept the cheaper brand and they refunded me with £4.00! In the past i have emailed the seller directly over problems and sometimes not even got a response.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> I won't be trying it, tbh even if it worked really well I'm not happy. Don't like being miss sold.
> What's the score with feedback? If I do leave negative feedback will they not do the same for me and try and make it look like I'm at fault?
> Gonz.


Try contacting them first and see what they say? You've got buyer protection on Ebay if something is'nt as described :thumb:
Mike


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Jdudley90 said:


> I don't think it should sit on top, as someone mentioned it should go like milky when mixed with water as I tried diluting it one.


I poured a tiny bit into an egg cup of water but didnt give it a shake or anything, i`ll give it another go when i can see in the shed.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't literally put it down the drain either!

If it is petrol it could cause a few surprises to someone later


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

m1pui said:


> Don't literally put it down the drain either!
> 
> If it is petrol it could cause a few surprises to someone later


Even if its not petrol it could still be massively dangerous. Was it germany where the guy used tardis and the council literally dug up all the roads to clean the drains and charged him thousands?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I9ve just mixed it with water in an old hamster water bottle and it turned like milk so panic over


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Tried mixing a little bit and it did nothing, no turning milky or oily on top. Stinks of petrol tho. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

What am I supposed to do with it? Drink it?
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Try contacting them first and see what they say? You've got buyer protection on Ebay if something is'nt as described :thumb:
> Mike


Yeah I think this will the first point of call. 
Gonz.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> What am I supposed to do with it? Drink it?
> Gonz.


Return to sender.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Tried mixing a little bit and it did nothing, no turning milky or oily on top. Stinks of petrol tho.
> Gonz.


Just been out to the shed,I think that's Highstyle you've got.Looks like what I bought from him but mine was correctly labeled. I also had a product called Highfoam Plus,but when I tried it- did'nt foam at all. I contacted him and got a replacement within 2 days which was fine. As I've said before,I know people say you should'nt buy AS stuff on Ebay, but in my case I've no issues with the guy,he seems genuine enough.
Mike


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> Return to sender.


Can't be bothered to send it back, don't think it's even legal to post?
Gonz.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Take it to local hazardous waste site. Think it's same location as your local tip, but check the council website


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Just been out to the shed,I think that's Highstyle you've got.Looks like what I bought from him but mine was correctly labeled. I also had a product called Highfoam Plus,but when I tried it- did'nt foam at all. I contacted him and got a replacement within 2 days which was fine. As I've said before,I know people say you should'nt buy AS stuff on Ebay, but in my case I've no issues with the guy,he seems genuine enough.
> Mike


Arrrr could be getting to the bottom of this!!
What's this Highstyle smell like and what's it for?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Arrrr could be getting to the bottom of this!!
> What's this Highstyle smell like and what's it for?


Tyre dressing,I'd say it's an oily,slightly citrus smell,if that makes sense?
Mike


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

m1pui said:


> Take it to local hazardous waste site. Think it's same location as your local tip, but check the council website


Hate those places, got two punctures last time I went there which cost me two new tyres. Lol.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

mike41 said:


> Tyre dressing,I'd say it's an oily,slightly citrus smell,if that makes sense?
> Mike


Mike this honestly smells just like petrol definitely no citrus twang. 
Gonz.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

It could well be petrol, and many buyers could be fooled by it. 

It would certainly remove tar pretty well so some might never even know the difference!!! :doublesho

If it does turn out to be petrol then I'm pretty sure you'd have a good case to get the seller into serious trouble for posting that.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://s974.photobucket.com/user/micra43/media/20131213_203919_zpsfb930993.jpg.html

Mike


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

mike41 said:


> http://s974.photobucket.com/user/micra43/media/20131213_203919_zpsfb930993.jpg.html
> 
> Mike


Yep same as. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Paintguy said:


> It could well be petrol, and many buyers could be fooled by it.
> 
> It would certainly remove tar pretty well so some might never even know the difference!!! :doublesho
> 
> If it does turn out to be petrol then I'm pretty sure you'd have a good case to get the seller into serious trouble for posting that.


This is what I thought at first, but it looks like it could be another AS product called Highstyle sent by mistake. 
Gonz.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Yep same as.
> Gonz.


Apart from the smell lol.......just message him saying you're not happy Gonz,I'm sure he'll sort you with a refund/replacement no probs,he did with me without asking me to return the non-foaming snowfoam. He's got pretty good feedback and I'm sure he won't want to jeapordize(sp) it. :thumb:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Surely if he is selling AS products he should know the difference between them? I mean most of us on here could see that wasn't tardis by looking at it. I would raise a case on eBay.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Have just done so, will post reply. 
I did contact him before I purchased regarding an AS bottle and trigger and he did reply very quickly and honestly so hopeful it gets sorted. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Jdudley90 said:


> Surely if he is selling AS products he should know the difference between them? I mean most of us on here could see that wasn't tardis by looking at it. I would raise a case on eBay.


How do you know HE puts the labels on them and packs them?
Could have a Youngling helping him who's not experienced with detailing products and just made a mistake. 
Gonz.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

That deffo looks like highstyle.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

moonstone mo said:


> That deffo looks like highstyle.


But apparently doesn't smell like Highstyle. 
Gonz.


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> But apparently doesn't smell like Highstyle.
> Gonz.


Been a while since I used mine..but I certainly don't remember it smelling like petrol.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

moonstone mo said:


> Been a while since I used mine..but I certainly don't remember it smelling like petrol.


This certainly smells just like petrol. 
Gonz.


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

I went to see my rep yesterday and purchased lots of goodies, tardis was on my list and when I asked for it, he said save a few quid and just buy a gallon of petrol as it will do the same job as tardis but is cheaper. I like to think I trust my knowledgable rep but will not be trying petrol soon. 

Out of interest has anyone either been advised the same or tried petrol as a de tar agent


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

VRS James said:


> I went to see my rep yesterday and purchased lots of goodies, tardis was on my list and when I asked for it, he said save a few quid and just buy a gallon of petrol as it will do the same job as tardis but is cheaper. I like to think I trust my knowledgable rep but will not be trying petrol soon.
> 
> Out of interest has anyone either been advised the same or tried petrol as a de tar agent


My dad swears by it....I gave him some tardis but don't think he's tried it yet

Mike


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My father was in the motor trade for 40 years and he swears by using petrol!!
Not for me tho. Lol.


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

I would of assumed petrol would dry/evaporate on impact


----------



## simon.m (Dec 2, 2013)

Petrol is used as a cleaning agent by most high value watch/clock repairers.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I know a few people who have debadged cars and used petrol to get rid of glue with no damage

Still doesn't explain why this guy hasn't got what he paid for


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like ill be using petrol instead of tardis from now on!. If it does the job then why not?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I think mainly because it doesn't dilute/break down the way tardis is designed to do so when you rinse it off it will just float on top of any pools of water that gather on the ground or, worse, in gulleys or channels on your car.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Damn that does not look like tardis. if your ever in the west london area you can take some off me. i bought 5 litres from elite and have 4 litres left. Its lasts bloody forever.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

4 things. 

That is not Tardis.

That is not Highstyle so it is not a mistake. 

That is not any Autosmart product. There are no Autosmart products that colour that smell anything like petrol. Highstyle has the same fragrance as Duet which is a tangy lemon smell.

Not being funny but you deserve everything you get. Sue has warned people not to buy off eBay traders time and time again because Autosmart have bought goods themselves to check if they are genuine and in most cases they are either heavily diluted or simply not whet they say they are as is the case here. Then we get to the health and safety. If that is petrol then the eBay seller wants reporting. This is very dangerous. Basically the post office have been carrying a fire hazard without knowing. You cannot just post petrol in a plastic container like that! The eBay seller has a total disregard for the health and safety of everybody concerned the end user (you) included.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Have you contacted the seller yet?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> 4 things.
> 
> That is not Tardis.
> 
> ...


It's easy to see why people do buy off eBay though, not everybody wants, or had the space, to buy everything in 5l tubs

I think it's more about the size and convenience of buying in small amounts, not because it's a different price


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimo73 said:


> It's easy to see why people do buy off eBay though, not everybody wants, or had the space, to buy everything in 5l tubs
> 
> I think it's more about the size and convenience of buying in small amounts, not because it's a different price


I know what you mean.

I bought 5 litres of G101 and Tardis from a trader on here to be safe but it'll take me years to get through! Would have much preferred to buy a litre of each.

Maybe that's an option for one of the traders to look into - decanting these products into smaller bottles. I know it'll work out more expensive to buy that way but for those of us that only want a small amount it's a safer option than ebay as at least you'll know you're getting the proper stuff.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Kimo73 said:


> It's easy to see why people do buy off eBay though, not everybody wants, or had the space, to buy everything in 5l tubs
> 
> I think it's more about the size and convenience of buying in small amounts, not because it's a different price


I hear what your saying but it's just the way it is. Autosmart are trade products so if you don't want 5 lts then you may be better looking elsewhere and buying products that are retail sizes or find someone local and split the products between you.

The bottom line is that eBay is not the answer. Not only are you in danger of buying something like the OP but if you get something that's not genuine or already diluted then it gives you a bad impression of the genuine product. One guy in this thread has already stated he bought what was supposed to be Highstyle and he thought it was crap! His Highstyle was clear but the genuine product is yellow!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Paintguy said:


> Maybe that's an option for one of the traders to look into - decanting these products into smaller bottles.


I'm not saying anything lol


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The Doctor said:


> I hear what your saying but it's just the way it is. Autosmart are trade products so if you don't want 5 lts then you may be better looking elsewhere and buying products that are retail sizes or find someone local and split the products between you.
> 
> The bottom line is that eBay is not the answer. Not only are you in danger of buying something like the OP but if you get something that's not genuine or already diluted then it gives you a bad impression of the genuine product. One guy in this thread has already stated he bought what was supposed to be Highstyle and he thought it was crap! His Highstyle was clear but the genuine product is yellow!


I know that, Hense why I don't buy autosmart off eBay

Was just pointing out that it's not so much gonz being stupid, maybe he lives in a place like me where space is too limited to be stacking 5l


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Tbh I'm not the sharpest pencil in the case. Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

V3nom said:


> Have you contacted the seller yet?


Yes I have. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use EBay for a lot of stuff not just detailing product and have never had issues. 
Not to say that it's 100%. 
The seller has good feedback and looked genuine. 
I have emailed him regarding the mix up and will give him a chance to explain before I decide to take it any further. 
Gonz.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought a 500ml bottle of Tardis instead of the 5L due to space and the fact I`ll never get through that much before it goes out of date.

I normally buy from ebay but check feedback first, I`ve tried to buy from a trader on here but my PM was never replied to.

The OP bought the item in good faith and expected it to be whats "on the tin" so how can he be blamed for sellers mistake.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Is Tardis highly flammable?
Gonz


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I buy stuff off ( allsorts) if i have money in my PayPal account . I like autosmart stuff one of the reps had decanted 1litres at the kds meet and i bought it to try out 1 litre has lasted me ages ive just no need for 5 litres of each . Best way would be get a few peeps together and divide it up if your like me and only need 1 or 2 litres


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Tbh I'm not the sharpest pencil in the case. Lol.
> Gonz.


We all make mistakes mate. Was just trying to point out that Sue has spent what must be a lot of hours in total warning people not to buy Autosmart products off eBay for the reasons stated. You've found out first hand that this is not just Autosmart making a fuss over nothing but a genuine concern. If you look on the Autosmart website in the COSHH section there is even a statement in there warning of the dangers of buying from eBay.

Right hand side of the page
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/COSHH Information.html


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't actually use AS products a lot other than G101, so I have never been on their page. Maybe I should of done a little more research on this? I thought it would be a no brainer to be honest just a company making a little profit from selling it off in 1litre measures. 
Gonz.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Is Tardis highly flammable?
> Gonz


Not highly flammable no. It will burn though if warmed and a flame is introduced.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> I don't actually use AS products a lot other than G101, so I have never been on their page. Maybe I should of done a little more research on this? I thought it would be a no brainer to be honest just a company making a little profit from selling it off in 1litre measures.
> Gonz.


Keep us posted on what this guy says in his reply. It sounds like he was hoping you would be an unsuspecting member of the public who would be non the wiser. Thank god you didn't put it in a spray bottle and start spraying it on bathe car whilst your mate was stood smoking next to you or you may not be here now!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Is Tardis highly flammable?
> Gonz


I've made a flame thrower using tardis before with great success so I'd say so.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

I've bought 1L of Highstyle from Autorocket on ebay before which i don't believe is highstyle, it's a slightly lighter colour to OP's 'Tardis'. Doesn't smell of lemon at all and the finish is very dull, not the glossy highstyle like people say on here. I won't be buying AS stuff off ebay again.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have had a reply from the seller apologising for the mix up and will contact me on Monday. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This was their response. 

hi there I have checked with the issue you have with the tardis it is tardis you recived but you are right about the colour it is different than normal I have spoken to the autosmart agent regarding this in the meantime I Wil send a replacment today hope this helps thanks

- ace-valeting-products


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

why send a replacement if you apparently have the right stuff?

TBH gonz ask for a refund. Then get some off someone local or a rep.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

He is talking out of his backside!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah I know, he's back pedaling. Interested to see if he does send the correct stuff now!!
Gonz.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I will stand by my last post and he should no what he is handling and supplying and should have known what he sent you was incorrect. I hope you get it sorted.
If not autobrite do 500ml, 1L and 5L in their range and would say their tar remover is just as good.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Gonzo - if you want I can send you a small sample bottle of the real thing so you can compare when the replacement arrives. Just pm me


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

there's probably a reason why AS put it in a tin rather than a plastic bottle too


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

nogrille said:


> there's probably a reason why AS put it in a tin rather than a plastic bottle too


I bet the original stuff they sent me is more hazardous than the Tardis. 
Gonz.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Just to throw a spanner in the works, The first time I used Tardis, I was given a couple of litres decanted from a large metal AS drum, 25litres at least. It was most definitely Tardis, but being such a large drum, I guess it had been sitting around for a while, and the tin had rusted slightly inside, so the tardis WAS the same colour as the OPs, I never realised it should be clear until I bought some for myself. The way it will emulsify in water should be a giveaway though.
Here's an old photo of my bottle, top left


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ha ha nice set up you have there. 
I'm all most positive its petrol they have given me. 
Gonz.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

So it made a genuine mistake of supplying a litre of unleaded instead of tardis.....:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Is petrol not more expensive than tardis? If so you could be onto a winner


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Petrol is £1.39 a litre, Tardis is about £3 a litre.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ooooh I just payed £7.50 for a litre then. 
Gonz.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Bring a bottle to mine and you can have 500ml for free. I'm in Wallington near Sutton


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Be interesting to see what turns up !


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

Gonz what's turned up this time,


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's in a plastic bottle rather than a metal one and doesn't have the appropriate stickers on the box when posted then the company is breaking more than enough laws to prove they don't give a **** about their customers, general public or anyone working for the shipping company. 

Buy it from PB with free shipping. It'll come in a metal container and have the appropriate stickers. £21 for 5 litres. 

Tardis is clear - looks a bit like white spirit. That said it can become a bit yellowy from rust in the metal container its kept in. 

Apart from the legalities of the bottle and packaging it would stick out like a sore thumb in any self-respecting warehouse due to the colour. 

It doesn't look to me like there's any ace about ace valeting supplies at all. I wonder what other illegal shortcuts which endanger their customers they take to keep their prices down.

Edit:
Wow. £37.50 for 5 litres? It's not even cheap. It's good that he even shows a picture of it illegally bottle/labelled on his e-bay shop and tells you he'll ship it like that. 

At least he has a link to the COSHH datasheet (which clearly states it should be kept in original container and should have the appropriate shipping label). 

Anyone looking to make a quick buck go online and buy some of this from ace valeting products for nearly double the usual price... then have a terrible accident with angle grinder sparks which ignite it and burn your house down. The company will liquidate but I'm sure their insurer will pay out (if they have one).

LoL


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

VRS James said:


> Gonz what's turned up this time,


Nothing yet!!!
Probably be diesel this time as it's a bit safer to transport. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> Be interesting to see what turns up !


I will keep this thread updated. 
Gonz.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Just to get this clear the name of the Ebay shop is "ace-valeting-products.
> Gonz.


Mate I bought exactly the same item a couple of months back from the same seller.
Mine is clear, and goes milky when mixed with water so by the sounds of it I do have a genuine product (hopefully?!?!)


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

If you only need it by the litre try Maxolen Tar and Glue Remover. I think its a better product and you purchase by the litre.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I managed to order some AB just the tonic in their sale so will be trying that next! Cheers anyway though!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

All sorted now, replacement was sent out within two days of contacting the seller. 
This product looks and smells like Tardis so hopefully will be ok. 
No harm done.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks a lot better, wonder what's in the other container lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I dread to think, I'm not sure if you can mix Tardis and petrol but that's what it seems to me. 
Gonz.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it ended well for you, just shows the dangers of buying from ebay.


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Didn't exactly "end well" 
Yes he got his tardis.... After being sent petrol.. That cost him am arm and leg
And endangered a hell of a lot of people doing so

Sounds like he lost out to me
It's been said time and time again not to buy stuff off eBay. It's never what it says it is
And if it is the right stuff it's usually watered down
And it will be sent in the wrong type of packaging. 
Also most of the things they send are illegal to post anyways. 

Those that say they don't have space for 5ltr drums. Split them with friends. Or just use a different product
Autosmart works out to be the cheapest product out there. Also works the best in most cases.
Personally love there products. And I buy 5ltrs at a time. Might last me for ever... But that's a good thing. 

You seem alright though gonz. Surely this will tech you not to buy products off eBay...
If this doesn't, go back and read the "iron x" off eBay thread


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

danwel said:


> Looks a lot better, wonder what's in the other container lol


My 1L of AS 'highstyle' looks excatly the same as Gonzo's 'Tardis' ... I also got mine off ebay. Doesn't leave a glossy finish on my tyres and lasts 2 days max ha last time I do that:wall:


----------

